# 6530 fuse box cover and will not start.



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

I found the fuse box cover missing and it has been since before I bought it and have a missing fuse which I think is the water indicator fuse I have a service manual but it is no help with fuse identification.
I pulled and inspected all the fuses today only to find there was dirt in them and blew them all out, but still have one open spot. If anyone has a cover so I can check for this missing fuse.

After I did this inspection and serviced the tractor I went to start it. No go! I have power to starter, dash lights are working, but turn key no start. I jumped the 12 volts to the solenoid with key in on position and it started. 
I am checking the fuses again and voltage from the ignition. Any other things I should look into?

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Godzilla,
Sounds like you have a safety switch problem, although your description indicates a problem with the fuse box?? When you re-check the fuses, measure them with an ohmmeter. Visual checks of fuses are sometimes not good enough. Also, get a can of spray electrical contact cleaner and spray your fuse box connectors and work the fuses in the connectors to improve conductivity. 

If your problem persists, start temporarily bypassing safety switches to find the culprit.


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

sixbales said:


> Hi Godzilla,
> Sounds like you have a safety switch problem, although your description indicates a problem with the fuse box?? When you re-check the fuses, measure them with an ohmmeter. Visual checks of fuses are sometimes not good enough. Also, get a can of spray electrical contact cleaner and spray your fuse box connectors and work the fuses in the connectors to improve conductivity.
> 
> If your problem persists, start temporarily bypassing safety switches to find the culprit.


Thanks, I think this tractor was underwater at one time. I took the dash assembly off and the fuses out and there was dry mud with both. I did blow the fuses out and reset them and it is starting again. I am going to put dielectric compound on the fuses today to ensure good contact.

Still need a picture of fuse box cover.


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

Godzilla said:


> Thanks, I think this tractor was underwater at one time. I took the dash assembly off and the fuses out and there was dry mud with both. I did blow the fuses out and reset them and it is starting again. I am going to put dielectric compound on the fuses today to ensure good contact.
> 
> Still need a picture of fuse box cover.


I have a 5010HST and found the attached in my owner's manual. If you have your manual, you should be able to find the drawings for your model. If you don't have an owner's manual, it can be downloaded. Just GOOGLE - Mahindra 6530 Owner's Manual.


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

DennisF said:


> View attachment 73470
> View attachment 73471
> View attachment 73470
> View attachment 73471
> ...


I do not have operators manual. I have searched for one many times. None are available online as fat as my searches go. Thanks though.


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

Try here.

You may have to open an account with your tractor serial number and contact info.






Owners Login | Mahindra | Houston Texas


Mahindra USA is a manufacturer of tractors, utility vehicles and other farming equipment with assembly and distribution across North America.




www.mahindrausa.com


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

DennisF said:


> Try here.
> 
> You may have to open an account with your tractor serial number and contact info.
> 
> ...


I entered my SN and it came back enter a valid serial number. ???


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

I would then try this link.






Contact Mahindra Agriculture North America - Mahindra Agriculture North America


Contact Mahindra and find the tractor or UTV that is tough and dependable, just like you. Mahindra is the world's number one selling farm tractor.




www.mahindrausa.com





Enter your information and explain that the website doesn't accept your serial number.


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

DennisF said:


> I would then try this link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I found it. I was entering too much data. I was adding the end year data and that was why it was rejecting it. Thank you, Thank you! Have a great 4th. 🚜*


----------

